# Convict harassment



## ricosuave646 (Feb 2, 2009)

ok so i have two convicts and two jellybean parrots in my 25g tank and one of the convicts is just destroying the other convict day by day. At first i moved the battered convict into a little holding box on the inside of the tank but the other convict was still relentless trying to beat him in the box. then i moved the aggressive cichlid into a little 10g tank in another room and he has been there for two days so far. i've re arranged all the rocks and plants to see if it was a territory thing but he still went after the other convict. I like the fish but i don't like them all cowering in fear in the corner. Any input is greatly appreciated :-?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

25g is kinda small for 4 cichlids. What sex are the cons?

....Bill


----------



## ricosuave646 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am really not sure. The mean convict is all black when he is being dominant but he lightens up and you can see his bars and his blue fins when he is scared or happy. Also the mean one has like really elegant back fins...they kinda are elongated and come to a point. The other convict is slightly smaller and is always a lighter color with an orange-ish belly and fins with a blue hue. I feed them every other day and there is plenty of places for them to hide. maybe i just got a really mean convict?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

A 25gal tank is WAY too small for parrots. It would be sufficient for a breeding pair of the convicts only. Which is sounds like you have.


----------



## ricosuave646 (Feb 2, 2009)

so you think i have a male and female convict. If they are trying to mate then why is the male/female eating the other ones fins and harassing it? i was thinking of just converting the tank into a few mixed Africans and get a few juvenile ones.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

The mean con is male and the other is female (orange on belly means female). They may mate. This is whats called a "forced pair" since the male has no choices. He can get rather rough trying to force her. They may just not be compatable.

If they do spawn the parrots will be in trouble.

....Bill


----------



## ricosuave646 (Feb 2, 2009)

i just called my LFS and they said they could take the parrots if thats what i wanted but they could not take the convicts. what would you guys do in my situation? i dont really want a tank with only convicts but if that is my only option i guess i would have to.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Get a bigger tank.


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

klumsyninja said:


> Get a bigger tank.


agree 100%. putting more hiding spots may be a good idea too.

" To keep more than one pair together of this feisty little fish in an aquarium, a six foot long tank is considered the minimum size. " according to the fish profiles on this site.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> A 25gal tank is WAY too small for parrots. It would be sufficient for a breeding pair of the convicts only. Which is sounds like you have.


SK, chances are this is not a parrot, Short bodied convicts are the most common fish named jelly bean parrots, and these only attain 3" or so.

but to be sure, have a pic of the jellybean?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL. I saw a pink con at the LFS that was labeled a Jellybean Parrot. I told them I thought it was mislabled and they said no, its a jellybean.

....Bill


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

gage said:


> SinisterKisses said:
> 
> 
> > A 25gal tank is WAY too small for parrots. It would be sufficient for a breeding pair of the convicts only. Which is sounds like you have.
> ...


I'm very familiar with jellybeans...my mistake, for some reason I thought I had read blood parrots.


----------



## BadFishPa (Dec 27, 2008)

Convicts are mean ,even when getting along they beat eachother up some. A breeding pair will kill other fish in the tank. You could try to keep the Female Convict,red, orange spot on the belly,with them. Males are too aggressive,especially when in a smaller tank..


----------



## ricosuave646 (Feb 2, 2009)

ok well first question is how do i go about posting a picture directly into this thread to show what i am talking about...i am kinda n00b lol. Also, now that i have read all this and if it turns out my jellybeans need a bigger tank i may just return them to the store and try and find someone who wants my convicts. I just recently switched from generic petco gravel to eco-complete sand and now the "male" convict to burrowing under my drift wood and making a nest?? I am seriously considering just going and getting a few juvenile mixed africans.


----------



## ricosuave646 (Feb 2, 2009)

ok well first question is how do i go about posting a picture directly into this thread to show what i am talking about...i am kinda n00b lol. Also, now that i have read all this and if it turns out my jellybeans need a bigger tank i may just return them to the store and try and find someone who wants my convicts. I just recently switched from generic petco gravel to eco-complete sand and now the "male" convict to burrowing under my drift wood and making a nest?? I am seriously considering just going and getting a few juvenile mixed africans.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Remember a jellybean can also be a blood parrot/convict cross too.


----------

